# New Idea



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

We all get sick of all the DIY, Home Flipping hacks that all want to pick our brains for free advice on how to bypass using a licensed plumber.

Instead of getting into an argument with these guys lets start trolling them instead. If we are dicks they will be jerks right back, we've seen it a hundred times here. 

I think it would be a lot more fun to give them downright awful advice that could flat out lead to them never touching another piece of plumbing again. 

We all have to get on board with this because it only takes one person to ruin it.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Is there a home flipping forum? This sounds fun


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So what's to keep the homeowners from simply reading everything on the site?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> So what's to keep the homeowners from simply reading everything on the site?


If they're posting they didn't even take the time to read the red banner on the top of every page, let alone read the rest of the threads.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> If they're posting they didn't even take the time to read the red banner on the top of every page, let alone read the rest of the threads.


92 members online right now.....874 guests. You really think they're all plumbers?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Is there a home flipping forum? This sounds fun


..... https://www.biggerpockets.com/forums/67-rehabbing-and-flipping-forum


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Sounds fun, but how many people would get hurt in the process? It would still need to be monitored.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

cable or root said:


> Sounds fun, but how many people would get hurt in the process? It would still need to be monitored.


All the more reason to leave it to the professionals instead of trying to figure it out by yourself online. The better question is how many people have been hurt by house flippers who are only out to make the most profit possible?


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

plumberkc said:


> All the more reason to leave it to the professionals instead of trying to figure it out by yourself online. The better question is how many people have been hurt by house flippers who are only out to make the most profit possible?


When I was looking at houses a few years back I accidentally looked at a flip. The house was a mess. There was not one even floor in the place, there was at least a 1" difference just going from one room to another. Every plumbing and electrical fixture in the place was the cheapest home depot had to offer along with the cabinets and doors, which didn't fit or shut correctly. The electric water heater was sitting on 2x4 on top of the crushed stone basement floor. The oil furnace that hung in the basement had no fire barrier above it and the single wall flue was touching the floor joists. There was even a letter from the building department in the kitchen telling them to stop work, which they obviously didn't.
The flipper either did all the work himself and didn't know what he was doing or hired guys cheap that didn't know what they were doing. I have no respect for flippers. They want to make as much as they can spending as little as they can and could care less if someone gets hurt in the process.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Im down.. lets do this. I also happen to have a life time vbulliten forum software license. We can build a house flip forum and bait them snakes right on in...


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

i love the idea but i dont have the heart to do it. i mean , yah they try to pick our brains to save a buck , but trolling them , baiting them and potentially costing them a significant amount of finances or injury...thats just not being nice to our neighbors and fellow citizens..one day china or somebody , some faction , some corporation or some tribe will be trying to invade , overtake or destroy our nation and we will be wishing we helped eachother rather than destroy eachother from within. but , i have no problem with being rude and telling them to **** off hire a plumber lol


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I am only sewer and drain cleaning but I can't do that. When they get done messing things up and have chit all over, then it is my turn. They have usually learned there lesson by then.


----------



## plumber joe (Oct 17, 2008)

I, just for the life of me, can not give out bad advice, as much as I would like to. The end user of this property just dose not deserve to inherit a bad job. Many of these houses are priced lower than market value for a "quick sale" and the people buying these homes are first time buyers that have no idea of what it means to own a house and it's upkeep. I would not advise my friends or family to purchase one of these homes without a thero inspection by a liscenced contractor and local inspection report from code compliance.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Thumbs up KC. Wink wink


----------



## Poopoogobyebye (Nov 3, 2015)

Instead of being malicious and giving bad advice just jack up your rates for them, then if they ***** give them a "discount" that brings the price back to 20% over your normal price.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Poopoogobyebye said:


> Instead of being malicious and giving bad advice just jack up your rates for them, then if they ***** give them a "discount" that brings the price back to 20% over your normal price.


:what: HO's and DIYers are coming here for FREE advice ... which we don't do. You make it sound like we are giving malicious advice to actual customers of ours while in their homes.

Also, since you don't know these people, how were you planning on jacking up your rates to be able to discount? Where would this phantom invoice be sent?


----------



## Poopoogobyebye (Nov 3, 2015)

chonkie said:


> :what: HO's and DIYers are coming here for FREE advice ... which we don't do. You make it sound like we are giving malicious advice to actual customers of ours while in their homes.
> 
> Also, since you don't know these people, how were you planning on jacking up your rates to be able to discount? Where would this phantom invoice be sent?



Edit: there has been a misunderstanding. The OP didnt make it clear that he was talking about people on the forum. I thought this was a discussion about flippers/HO who call you and try to get advice or have you come to check something for free. Anyways, who cares, is it that big of a deal if a HO finds plumbing advice online?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I can see that Mr pooper is going to be interesting here


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Poopoogobyebye said:


> Anyways, who cares, is it that big of a deal if a HO finds plumbing advice online?


We care. This site is our spot on the internet as professionals. Let the HO's and hacks find free info elsewhere.


----------



## Poopoogobyebye (Nov 3, 2015)

chonkie said:


> We care. This site is our spot on the internet as professionals. Let the HO's and hacks find free info elsewhere.


Okie dokie. You know there are 756 guests online right now getting "free info"?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

The Plumber Man said:


> Im down.. lets do this. I also happen to have a life time vbulliten forum software license. We can build a house flip forum and bait them snakes right on in...


Do you really think that is a good use of your time?

The following is not directed at anyone in particular, rather food for thought. 

I get the frustration with rude people ignoring the banner . . . asking, damn near demanding free advice, as if they are entitled. And I understand the flip comments directed their way.

Let's call it what it is though - it is RUDE. It is rude for unwelcome guests to venture in, and (justified or not) it is just as RUDE to treat others with disrespect.

The unwelcome guests do NOT come here to intentionally pi$$ anyone off or hurt anyone, so discussing intentionally doing harm to another is sad, really SAD!

If you have children, I hope you are not condoning that it's alright to be judge, jury, and executioner whenever they are wronged. When we are wronged, we can choose to rise above, or sink to their level.

A professional holds to a set of standards (CODE)! It is what separates him / her from the rest. 

A decent human being holds to a set of standards (VALUES / MORALS)! It is what separates him / her from the rest.

We all succumb. Everyday we have the opportunity to choose to rise above our basest wants / needs.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

This topic brings up a call we recieved a few weeks ago. A suit sounding guy tells me he has an issue with his kitchen faucet being loose on the granite top, and that his sink is deep and doesn't know how we would even get to it. I replied that we have certain tools for those situation and he asked what type of tools and like an idiot I mentioned the basin wrench. When I asked for his address to schedule the service, he changes his mind and says he will call back later, that he had to go over the price with his wife, which wasn't much in my opinion for what it was. 

Now, I try to believe this guy wasn't Phishing for information from me, but if he was so help me I hope he busted his knuckles with the cheap non functioning basin wrench from the box store, that we've all seen re packaged, that a guy like the suit would return after he's finished using it. Lol. People suck sometimes.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> This topic brings up a call we recieved a few weeks ago. A suit sounding guy tells me he has an issue with his kitchen faucet being loose on the granite top, and that his sink is deep and doesn't know how we would even get to it. I replied that we have certain tools for those situation and he asked what type of tools and like an idiot I mentioned the basin wrench. When I asked for his address to schedule the service, he changes his mind and says he will call back later, that he had to go over the price with his wife, which wasn't much in my opinion for what it was.
> 
> Now, I try to believe this guy wasn't Phishing for information from me, but if he was so help me I hope he busted his knuckles with the cheap non functioning basin wrench from the box store, that we've all seen re packaged, that a guy like the suit would return after he's finished using it. Lol. People suck sometimes.


Next time you will handle it differently.

Mr. H.O., that's a tough one you got there. I'll do my best and put my ***x of years plumbing to good use on this one. Lol


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Loot at this forum's Business section. It looks like a DIY'er wet dream. I mean, there are plumbing contractors who can't spell their name, but want to know how to do accounting. Or websites. Or my favorite: "how do I know where my customers come from"?

We all are guilty of working out of our skill set and asking advice instead of asking who to call. I mentioned this fact more than a few times here and it was explained to me that the business owners here don't have the money to hire a bookkeeper on a quarterly basis.

Sure, just like these interlopers don't have the money to hire a plumber.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Without the intention of kissing up, after reading this thread I have to say:
This is why women should be ruling the world.
We men have made a mess of things.

With that said, I can't help but listen to the devil on my left shoulder when some entitled, house flipping mamaluke is demanding advice over here. I think a balance is in order here.
I wouldn't give dangerous advice, especially concerning gas.
However, I think extremely sarcastic, or advice to make someone run in circles is good, clean fun.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Isn't there a way to close membership on this forum? Basically you must post an intro and then be approved by a moderator to have access. Wouldn't that solve alot of the issues of non welcome people joining in. I'm sure a few will seek past by providing false credentials.


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

Dont do that. I enjoy reading the sarcasms while drinking my coffee


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

heaan said:


> Dont do that. I enjoy reading the sarcasms while drinking my coffee


And some of us enjoy writing the sarcasms.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

chonkie said:


> And some of us enjoy writing the sarcasms.


That's because you have no soul, like the rest if Cowgirl fans! ;-) ;-)


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

mccmech said:


> That's because you have no soul, like the rest if Cowgirl fans! ;-) ;-)


Yeah, about that ... sold it in the 90's for 3 Superbowl wins. Eagles fans should try it out.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Poopoogobyebye said:


> Okie dokie. You know there are 756 guests online right now getting "free info"?


I bet a lot of them are plumbers that are lurkers and not signed in. Heck, I know mccmech is usually one of them.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

chonkie said:


> Yeah, about that ... sold it in the 90's for 3 Superbowl wins. Eagles fans should try it out.


LOL! Hey, you ready for the Toilet Bowl this Sunday?


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

chonkie said:


> I bet a lot of them are plumbers that are lurkers and not signed in. Heck, I know mccmech is usually one of them.


Wow, that hurt!


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

mccmech said:


> Wow, that hurt!


Why did it hurt? I was just saying that because you yourself said you lurk and read more often than you post.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

mccmech said:


> LOL! Hey, you ready for the Toilet Bowl this Sunday?


Yeah, cracked toilet bowl at that. I'm thinking the eagles should be scared though. Cassel with an extra week of practice with the team and with Dez should be interesting.


----------



## Poopoogobyebye (Nov 3, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> This topic brings up a call we recieved a few weeks ago. A suit sounding guy tells me he has an issue with his kitchen faucet being loose on the granite top, and that his sink is deep and doesn't know how we would even get to it. I replied that we have certain tools for those situation and he asked what type of tools and like an idiot I mentioned the basin wrench. When I asked for his address to schedule the service, he changes his mind and says he will call back later, that he had to go over the price with his wife, which wasn't much in my opinion for what it was.
> 
> Now, I try to believe this guy wasn't Phishing for information from me, but if he was so help me I hope he busted his knuckles with the cheap non functioning basin wrench from the box store, that we've all seen re packaged, that a guy like the suit would return after he's finished using it. Lol. People suck sometimes.


I would love to be there to watch him get under the sink.

I stand by my belief that it doesnt matter what a HO picks up here or anywhere online, they arent gonna get much work done themselves.


----------

